# Tuffy chassis is somehow better ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Stolen question / statement form Ralph the 3rd

Is a tuffy chassis better?
is it faster?
is it better quality?
Does the Silver bottom help?

I like them, the few I've got my hands on have ran better then then the ole
copper tjet (even after cleaning) 

thanks Ralph for the topic


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Just a link in a chain....with a hernia*

They are of later design and therefore slightly different. Like everything humans engineer, improvements were made and some of the same failings remained. Each variation of the pancake chassis took some baby steps forward except the AFX IMHO; which more or less comprised all the refinements up until that point. 

Until we saw the new comm pit design for the Xcellerators and Magnas the factory steadfastly refused to let go of the wimpy gumball toy lever springs for the comm brushes. Arguably the primary, and longest running uncorrected failure point in the design...such that it was. At the ragged edge, building performance pancake chassis will result with hernia in the comm pit when things get overly stressed.

The tuff ones had stiffer lever springs which was to their advantage when properly tuned; and equally to their disadvantage in the hands of an in-experienced tuner. Too loose or too tight and the guts would fall out the bottom. By "tuffening" the springs it narrowed the operational window of adjustment which is never a good thing for the masses.

They were better and worse all at the same time...so the answer is yes....and no; all depending on what your perspective is.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tuff ones*

i run a tuff ones car in out fat tire tjet races here at hobby shop let me tell u it is tuned up blanced motor trued arm wizzard brushes wizzard pick up shoes wizzard front end kit and super tire rear wheels and super tires it is a very fast car its faster then an aw chassie. very happy with tuffy chassies.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grins @ Hondarrels Reply 
The TRUE answer came from Billy-Boy both times.... thanks again man :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

honda27 said:


> it is tuned up blanced motor trued arm wizzard brushes wizzard pick up shoes wizzard front end kit and super tire rear wheels and super tires


Well then it's not really a "Tuff Ones" anymore is it?
hojoe


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tuff ones*

the chassie is gears gear plate arm is a tuff ones magnuts r axles r :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What is language this r ?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What's a maggy?
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Rod Stewart sang a song about her..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"wake up Maggy I think I got something to say to you ......"
Maggie May


----------

